

LocBox Raises $5.1M Series A To Empower Local Businesses - saumil07
http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/10/31/locbox-series-a/

======
robkwok
Great job Saumil! If there was anyone that could pull off going from single
founder to raising $5.1m, it's you.

------
jonparis
Super impressed! Great products and great team.

